# Honey Standard of Identity



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I would like to hear from beekeepers in States which have a Honey Standard of Identity. What are the pros and cons? Has there been any negative impact from having an SOI? Any regulation legislation since or because of SOI legislation? Anything else I haven't thought to ask?

Thanks.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

For info on NY Standard of Identity go to www.rochesterhoney.com.


----------

